# Starting again



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello Steve and all old and new, i apologise to one and all for not responding but serious problems have caused this, i will fill you in on the details when i come on again, basically i am starting again from scratch so i will be back on with more regularity.

Anyhow i will post soon and let everyone that knows me what has been going on.

Dave.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome back Dave, good to see you!

Post soon mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

long time buddy 

welcome back, its good to here from you again.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

nice 2 see u back dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Good to see you Bud!

: )


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Dave,

Good to see you back mate


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi everyone i would like to thank everyone who has, posted welcome backs, and personal messages, it is nice to know that i was gone but not forgotten, anyway thank s again. As you all know i was having difficulties with personal problems and alcohol and cigarettes got their claws into me, along with frequent trips to doctors and hospitals, everything took its toll and i found myself on the wrong side of a breakdown, mentally i was shot to hell and physically i wasnt much better, and facing the festive period was a non event, so i had to clean up my act and try and sort my self out, as i speak i have an appointment with my doc today and hopefully he will give me a clean enough bill of health to start back where i was last year, it will be slow and sure, but i have no doubt that i will succeed, and as i go along hopefully, post up for and to recieve advice and tips, and make new friends too.

Ok. enough of that i will post soon catch everyone later.

Best wishes

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

yeah theres alot of new guys on here now,

welcome back again,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like you've been through the mill Mate, but also sounds like you're over the worst of it now and getting better 

Look forward to reading your posts again Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome back Dave, from another Dave with a new username.

The addition of the '88' is not my year of birth (I wish) but the year I picked up the courage to join a gym.......

Good to see you back mate.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Sounds like you've been through the mill Mate, but also sounds like you're over the worst of it now and getting better
> 
> Look forward to reading your posts again Dave.


Oops, that's me not logged in...DOH!!!

Anyway, the song remains the same - good to see you Mate and get posting


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi everyone, and thanks again for your warm welcome backs, as i mentioned in my comeback post, i was at the docs and then again on friday, i have 1 week of anti biotics and some other goo, and after that he sees no reason for me to resume training, so from monday april 4, i will be strarting back slowly for a couple of weeks, and gradually increasing as i go, i will post the odd 1or2 through the week(s), but i have to make sure i have full concentration, and thorough mental strength to keep myself steady on a day to day basis. I will be looking for a run of prohormones, and some gaba if there is any available, failing that any information on where to get some would be very helpful, of course i wont be taking them straight away, i will have to get my diet up and running for 1-2 weeks and then progress from there, but there is no harm in making enquiries, i will post soon, bye for now.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

dont worry bro ive been through somthing similar a few years ago you can make a comeback, i did, good luck.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi there, just a quick line to thank you for the kind words and belief you have much appreciated.

Dave.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, Just to let those who know whats going on, my return has been delayed, i will hopefully be starting back on monday, if any other complications crop up i'll let you all know. Fingers crossed.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Gdgd!

Hope to see your posts around the board!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, i started running my diet as of yesterday (monday) and also started a cycle of creatine with it, also upped my water intake to detox at the same time, i will be doing some light running and stretching this week in preperation for my weight routine starting next monday, at last i have started on the road back, and am filling up with optimism for the first time in a long while. Will keep all posted on how things go.

Dave.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad uve made a start dave, good man. Sure well be reading your posts on how your trainings coming along in no time. Good luck mate.


----------

